# Q: OEM E36 M3 Exhaust



## ///Samson (Sep 15, 2003)

Anyone have an argument against taking off the cats on an OEM E36 M3 exhaust? Would it be worth it? Gains?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

///Samson said:


> Anyone have an argument against taking off the cats on an OEM E36 M3 exhaust? Would it be worth it? Gains?


How about it is illegal to take them off?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Lots of stuff that people do to mod their cars is illegal in one form or another. For example, did you install euro spec headlights? It's illegal to use them on U.S. roads. While I don't condone removing pollution controls, I also won't judge people who do.

What I would be concerned about is what it might do to the engine. I suspect that it would change the back pressure fairly significantly and that might be a bad thing. Or maybe the many computers in the car could compensate. Anyone more technically savy than I am have any idea?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't think that cat removal would negatively affect the engine. You would probably see some minor performance gains, but IMO, they would be offset by a WHOLE LOT of interior noise and drone. I wouldn't do it for that reason; if you want a louder exhaust, do what most people do and buy a nice aftermarket muffler. You'll gain a few HP and you can choose among a variety of different styles and "loudnesses" to suit your tastes.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

AA makes a track pipe to replace the cats, they also sell the O2 sensor simulators to keep the computer happy..it's loud!


----------

